# $8 for 2 GB RAM, 20 GB 100% SSD RAID 10 Storage, DDoS Protection, KVM VPS



## ioZoom (Jun 27, 2016)

*IO Zoom* is a BBB accredited and registered company based in Houston, Texas. We have multiple datacenter locations to choose from in Los Angeles, CA and Chicago, IL.Not all VPS hosting providers are the same. Here is why IO Zoom is better.*Lightning Fast Servers*Our servers were built for performance and run the latest Intel CPU's, 100% pure SSD drives in hardware RAID 10. 300% faster website load times.*DDoS Protection*We include up to 20 Gbps DDoS protection that prevents over 95% of the most common DDoS attacks keeping your VPS online.*Better Performance*KVM virtualization not only gives you more freedom but is fully isolated with independent resources which increases server stability and performance.*100% Uptime Guarantee*We stand by our hardware and network that if it isn't reachable for even a minute we'll issue credit to your account according to our service level agreement.*30 Days Money Back Guarantee*Try us risk free if you don't love us within 30 days let us know and we'll give you every penny back no questions asked.*Included Features*» KVM Virtualization» SolusVM Control Panel» 30 Days Money Back Guarantee» 100% Uptime Guarantee» Pure SSD Drives in Raid 10» 20 Gbps DDoS Protection» 100% White Labeled Servers» Free Daily Backup» Free Dedicated IP» Free Management (cPanel required)» Free Setup*KVM 1GB - $8.00/Month*2 GB Guaranteed RAM20 GB 100% SSD Storage with Raid 102000 GB Bandwidth20 Gbps DDoS ProtectionFree Daily BackupORDER NOW: www.iozoom.com/pricing.html*KVM 2GB - $15.00/Month*4 GB Guaranteed RAM40 GB 100% SSD Storage with Raid 103000 GB Bandwidth20 Gbps DDoS ProtectionFree Daily BackupORDER NOW: www.iozoom.com/pricing.html *KVM 4GB - $30.00/Month*8 GB Guaranteed RAM80 GB 100% SSD Storage with Raid 104000 GB Bandwidth20 Gbps DDoS ProtectionFree Daily BackupORDER NOW: www.iozoom.com/pricing.html*KVM 8GB - $60.00/Month*16 GB Guaranteed RAM160 GB 100% SSD Storage with Raid 106000 GB Bandwidth20 Gbps DDoS ProtectionFree Daily BackupORDER NOW: www.iozoom.com/pricing.html*KVM 16GB - $120.00/Month*32 GB Guaranteed RAM320 GB 100% SSD Storage with Raid 1010000 GB Bandwidth20 Gbps DDoS ProtectionFree Daily BackupORDER NOW: www.iozoom.com/pricing.html*Add cPanel to any plan and we will include management absolutely free!**Available Add-Ons*» cPanel/WHM $12.00/mo» Softaculous $1.50/mo» RVSkin $3.00/mo» LiteSpeed $14.00/mo» Cloudlinux $12.00/mo» Blesta Billing Software $4.00/mo» WHMCS Billing Software $8.00/mo» Dedicated IP $2.00/mo» Backup Services starting at $2.00/mo*FAQ*Q: Are these VPS plans self managed or managed?A: Our plans are self managed but if you add cPanel we will manage it for you at no charge.Q: How long will it take to setup my VPS?A: Please allow up to 24 hours to setup your VPS. If you order during sales hours it will be setup within a few hours. All orders are manually verified and checked for fraud before setup.Q: Do you have a test download file or test ip?A: You can find our test download file and ip on our company page here.


----------

